# Favourite Smug-type Villager?



## Farobi (Aug 14, 2013)

Idk I need to learn more Smugs cause /lazy on searching.

Who's your favorite Smug? 

And if it's Marshal, please name your 2nd favorite cause I need variety lol.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have a favourite but Lopez looks cool.


----------



## Team (Aug 14, 2013)

Olaf!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 14, 2013)

Zell!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad to have replaced him with Marshall, cause I want a town of squirrels.  But before him, Phil was my buddy.  He's a weirdo blue ostrich with an oddball personality.


----------



## Roselia (Aug 14, 2013)

zell ~


----------



## Flake (Aug 14, 2013)

Julian all the way.


----------



## Mintbun (Aug 14, 2013)

So far it's Colton~


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

I've only had Keaton, O'Hare, and Marshal - so it's Marshal for me. 

As for a second favourite... I'm not going to say Keaton because I wasn't too fond of him. I like O'Hare though. I also liked Kyle when I visited him in a dream or I may have just liked his house and Zell is pretty cool too.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Aug 14, 2013)

I had Lopez and Shep in my town. Lopez is still there, Shep got the boot. I think he'd have worked better as lazy. I don't think I've met any other smugs so I'll say Lopez is my favourite.


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 14, 2013)

Pietro's a decent smug -- makes one forgive the crazy clown a little more. And while I didn't hold onto Hippeux, he had some funny conversations with my other villagers. I found it a little adorable when the trying-to-be-handsome-and-suave hippo was hitting on the attractive and sassy villager females.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 14, 2013)

Shep! Thank you to the person above me Chameleonsoup for giving him to me! 

Though when I first saw Shep on a video, I thought he was a lazy.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

Colton


----------



## Saphy (Aug 14, 2013)

Ahh, it's too hard for me to choose, I like Colton, Kyle, Julian, Lopez and Shep. Smugs are great!


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 14, 2013)

definitely zell, but I'd also choose Colton and Julian. i love them too~ but not as much as zell


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 14, 2013)

Other than Marshall, I like Shep.


----------



## nyannah (Aug 14, 2013)

my favorite is Olaf! I have Keaton and Pietro in my town and they're cool too! uwu


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 14, 2013)

Surprised no one said Eugene. 
EUGENE!


----------



## Brackets (Aug 14, 2013)

Phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

Olaf <3


----------



## rivulet (Aug 14, 2013)

My first favorite is Marshal of course, he's in my town.

My second favorite is probably Pietro, he moved a while ago ;-;


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ken! In my opinion I also think he is the best chicken


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Ken! In my opinion I also think he is the best chicken



I forgot about Ken. I saw him in *ShinyYoshi*'s town yesterday and thought he was cool. I hadn't liked any of the chickens prior to seeing him.


----------



## DD98 (Aug 14, 2013)

Peitro and Lopez!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 14, 2013)

Zell, definitely Zell. He's now my favourite villager of the lot.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 14, 2013)

Jacques.  I wish I could get him already ;___;


----------



## Farobi (Aug 14, 2013)

WAT.

I thought all this time that Shep was Lazy.

I now need him in my town <3


----------



## Avocado (Aug 14, 2013)

Ed without a doubt.


----------



## salarian (Aug 14, 2013)

Zell, my bby gurl uwu


----------



## Lin (Aug 14, 2013)

Marshal's my only. :c Don't have him in my town though...


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2013)

Lopez!~ He's my favorite villager, the only one of my original villagers that I've kept ^_^


----------



## Clammbon (Aug 14, 2013)

I like Kyle and Shep a lot ^^


----------



## Touko (Aug 14, 2013)

Lopez or Zell seems cool.
But Julian all the way for me.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 14, 2013)

Marshal.
Second would probably be Lucha because he looks awesome.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 14, 2013)

Ken's all sorts of awesome. He's quickly becoming one of my absolute favourite villagers.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 14, 2013)

Kyle​
If I was a wolf, I'd find him very attractive.​


----------



## Treasu(red) (Aug 14, 2013)

I have Colton and Julian. They're da bestest, better than the restest :3


----------



## ACking (Aug 14, 2013)

Ken, he's probably my favorite villager.


----------



## Ami (Aug 14, 2013)

Julian


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 14, 2013)

I really like Beardo.


----------



## AC Cafe (Aug 14, 2013)

Kyle and Jacques


----------



## Pinny (Aug 14, 2013)

Chadder. He's a freakin mouse made of cheese :3


----------



## Pixlplume (Aug 14, 2013)

Zell! He loves anime, techno and to dance. I just wish he didn't want to move away so frequently...


----------



## muerte (Aug 14, 2013)

Colton, he is one of my favorite villagers and omg he's so cute ;-;


----------



## kindaichi83 (Aug 14, 2013)

Julian is over-rated.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd have to go with Jacques; Shep being a close second.


----------



## Bluesummers (Aug 14, 2013)

Ken! Ken all the way!

I also am biased towards chickens.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 14, 2013)

Eugene. EUGENE!!!  Hes very cool.


----------



## Ari (Aug 14, 2013)

KYLE!! He always gives me fruit and _real _paintings and always randomly stops by to hang out he’s my best bud!


----------



## violetneko (Aug 14, 2013)

Kyle and Chadder!


----------



## Elaine (Aug 14, 2013)

Colton & Marshal. Shep seems like a dearie too, but I probably can't handle having more than one smug around.. I love the personality the most but I also get tired of the repeating phrases. ><;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

Tina said:


> I forgot about Ken. I saw him in *ShinyYoshi*'s town yesterday and thought he was cool. I hadn't liked any of the chickens prior to seeing him.



I was definitely going to write Ken for this category!  
He's the only smug villager I have and he's awesome! 
(Marshal just moved in today so I haven't really talked to him.)


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 14, 2013)

o'hare!


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 14, 2013)

Julian, mostly because he's a unicorn and that he, lucky me, moved into my town within the first few days of creating it.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm...well I haven't had him, but Beardo looks kinda sweet!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucha or Curlos. Both are pretty cool in my book, I've got Lucha and I usually hang out with Curlos in my brother's town.


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 14, 2013)

I like Tex and Lionel. Tex because penguins are my favorite, and his design is insanely cool. Lionel because lion/tiger villagers are a close favorite of mine, behind penguins, and he reminds me of a Nutcracker, and Christmas time. He's just so unique looking and I never see him in anyone's towns.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 15, 2013)

Julian, the sparkly unicorn! Although, Olaf is a close second, he keeps flattering me. xD; 


On a vaguely related note, Curlos is moving out of my town. .-. If anyone wants this smug sheep, please drop me a PM~


----------



## chriss (Aug 15, 2013)

Tex, I love that penguin.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 15, 2013)

Chadder of course! He is made out of CHEESE for goodness sake.


----------



## niightwind (Aug 15, 2013)

Julian because unicorn.
But second place... Olaf. He's amazing. 8D


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jacques


----------



## Lavulin98 (Aug 15, 2013)

My favorite one is Chadder. I love that mouse!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2013)

Phil and Marshal. I was sad when I saw Phil camping and I had 10 villagers in my town.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 15, 2013)

O'hare. ouo


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 15, 2013)

I have two smug villagers, Henry and Zell. I dunno- it's not really a very interesting personality to me. But I do like Henry. 

If it were just based on looks, I'd probably say Rodney. Love that design.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 15, 2013)

lionel 
classy lion


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 15, 2013)

Right now my town has both Shep and Ed. I snatched up Shep from my campsite and love him! And I have a soft spot for Ed because I've had him in past games when he was a jock. Smug suits him better. <3


----------



## ravenkaw (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I've only ever had one smug villager, but my favorite is PHIL! He's never leaving! I love him; he's such an oddball, but also so sweet! But Marshal does look adorable, and Julian looks quite interesting! Zell also has a very unique look!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> Right now my town has both Shep and Ed. I snatched up Shep from my campsite and love him! And I have a soft spot for Ed because I've had him in past games when he was a jock. Smug suits him better. <3



Aw damn, I want Shep! :3


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Ed, Kidd, Zell, and Shep about equally. They're all so cute I can't choose


----------



## lolskies (Aug 16, 2013)

Julian. He is a unicorn. A blue unicorn.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 16, 2013)

KitchenWhisk said:


> I like Ed, Kidd, Zell, and Shep about equally. They're all so cute I can't choose



THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU

Nobody else has said Kidd in this thread ;-; Kidd was my first villager to move in and I've loved him ever since~
Ed is pretty cool to NGL, and honestly through my love of dogs, talking to him in other towns, and from what I hear his mix between lazy and smug, Shep would be up there with Kidd.


----------

